# Whitey....The Black Bunny



## feedtheflame (Apr 3, 2012)

So I'll start by retelling a bit of her story here..

On my way home from band practice one night(I'm in my church's worship band)i came across a little black baby rabbit grazing near the road. (We have lots of rabbits in city - pets that are dumped..and its baby explosion as of right now) I basically ended up being able to catch it because it was what i like to call 'still innocent' She didnt seem to be very skittish or scared, just did really wanted me to touch her. ..a few hops later and i had her wrapped in my hoodie and i continued to head home on the bus I had a spare guinea pig cage so thats what i put her in for the time being.










Took her to the vet last week, vet estimated her to be about a month old. Parasite free and perfectly healthy..yay. Went and bought her a dog pen for a cage, so now she has room to run. The day i put her in she was already doing her little blips and bloops...binkies i guess they're called? funny little jumps and hops anyways haha.


----------



## feedtheflame (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm happy with how she's litter training so far...she's peeing 100% in her box, and for a while there was still lots of poops all over, but im seeing the amount starting to decrease, so im super happy about that. 

As for her name....lol...it was my boyfriend that named her. "call her Whitey, cus she's black." I was gonna name her Haley, but alas, that plan fell through because the name Whitey is overtaking any others. LOL, so Whitey it is 

She's gotten significantly bigger since i got her, i need to get some new pictures of her on here soon. I'm trying to take lots of pics and keep a record of her growth so that when she's a big adult, i can look back and see what she was like as a baby.


----------



## LakeCondo (Apr 3, 2012)

:balloons:


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 3, 2012)

Oh my goodness. She is the cutest. You need to update this all the time with pictures of her as she grows up. Such a sweet story, and such a lucky little furball!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Apr 3, 2012)

:inlove: Sooooooooooo Cuuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## feedtheflame (Apr 4, 2012)

last two pictures were taken just lastnight. i dunno about you, but i can see her getting bigger in those pics, lol


----------



## feedtheflame (Apr 4, 2012)

also came home from work lastnight to a happy surprise..not one single poop on the floor!


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 4, 2012)

She's totally growing. So cute! Is that a container of grass you planted? If so, that is so brilliant!! How do you stop her from eating it all at once? Q would mow the entire thing down in about five seconds.


----------



## feedtheflame (Apr 4, 2012)

qtipthebun wrote:


> She's totally growing. So cute! Is that a container of grass you planted? If so, that is so brilliant!! How do you stop her from eating it all at once? Q would mow the entire thing down in about five seconds.



yea my vet is awesome and showed/told me to make several grass boxes (i have a balcony to grow it on too which works out great)and so now i can spend lotss less on food. She does eat it pretty fast, right now i only have two grass boxes in those little foil containers...im trying to find some cheap plastic pans for a more permanent pot, make several of them, and then keep them in rotation. Also, theres a big planter under my bedroom window which my roommate suggested we grow grass in too....sooo...lots of grass is gonna be growing here, lol.


----------



## qtipthebun (Apr 4, 2012)

I'd have to take it away from the Tip after like 2 minutes. Let me know how that goes as she grows up...if the grass can grow as fast as the bunny eats it.


----------



## feedtheflame (Apr 5, 2012)

my boyfriend came over and we took some pictures of her with our good camera (i used my iphone for all those other pics)

i love her ears in this one!





and this is one of my favourites he took of her 





























just wondering, is it normal for her to always be hiding in her cage? she has two hidey places, and almost every time i look in the cage, she's disappeared somewhere, and i have to coax her to come out. She handles well, squirms when u go to pick her up (sometimes she stays still though) but she'll usually hold still once secure in someone's hands. It might be she's staying put out of fear though?


----------



## LaylaLop (Apr 5, 2012)

They usually freeze up out of fear. She's pretty young and has had a huge change recently, so it will probably take her a while to open up more. Wish she'd teach my buns how to not poo everywhere! Thankfully they only pee in their litterbox but they just seem too content lying by their empty foodbowl to go to the litterbox to poop.


----------



## kmaben (Apr 6, 2012)

I love baby animals. They're always so adorable but there's just something about baby rabbits. Whitey could be a poster child for baby rabbits. Get her on a hallmark card quick!


----------



## Samara (Apr 6, 2012)

LaylaLop wrote:


> They usually freeze up out of fear. She's pretty young and has had a huge change recently, so it will probably take her a while to open up more. Wish she'd teach my buns how to not poo everywhere! Thankfully they only pee in their litterbox but they just seem too content lying by their empty foodbowl to go to the litterbox to poop.



:yeahthat:


----------



## bunnychild (Apr 6, 2012)

So cute:inlove:


----------



## sheepery (Apr 6, 2012)

ahhh good find! What a cutie.


----------



## feedtheflame (Apr 11, 2012)

she's starting to get a little more outgoing...im starting to leave her pen door open and so the exploring of the house begins. She hasnt made the journey very far from her cage yet, which is fine by me cus i havent even begun to bunnyproof the house. got some cords to clean up and im a little worried about her sneaking under/behind the couch...gotta take a look at that and figure out what to do. She's still a little wary of being touched, but when she doesnt run away, she'll let me pet her head and ears, and she'll do the little crouch thingy and grind/click her teeth quietly, so im assuming she likes it. 

Also last night she hopped onto my lap and legs when i was lying around on the floor. mostly cus i was in her way  but its good to know she felt comfortable enough to jump in my lap.

Making progress and im glad she's starting to open up more. And yes....little baby is continuing to grow biggerrrr


----------



## critterchic (Apr 30, 2012)

X
She is just so cute!!


----------



## Samara (Apr 30, 2012)

How's she doing?


----------



## Cheenisowner (May 1, 2012)

Oh my she is beautiful  Can't wait to see how she grows and seems like she is adjusting well!


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 1, 2012)

:inlove:


----------



## fuzz16 (May 2, 2012)

Im glad to see im not the only one to grow grass!!! Hubby made fun of me for it lol. I use horse grade brome seed mixed with grass seed. Use the poop for fertlizer too! I keep it on patio though and would love to have a prettier setup thats bigger (i have other peoples patios below)

And she is cute, her fur looks so silky!


----------

